# NFL Fans anyone?



## DangerJones (Mar 13, 2015)

Who else is pumped for the upcoming NFL season? I, as an Eagle fan, am super fucking excited. This offseason has been some Madden-level shit and I hope the Eagles are actually able to do something with all the moves they're making.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm just interested to see what the Patriots will do to plug in the many holes they now have on defense from losing guys to free agency.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 21, 2015)

The National Forensic League?


----------



## That Guy (Apr 14, 2015)

Huge Packer fan here, last year ended on a bad note with that epic meltdown in Seattle but so far our offseason has been going great.  It helps having a guy like Aaron Rodgers around.


----------



## Blueberry (Apr 15, 2015)

Eagles fan here. Confused as fuck about what has happened this season but things will start to come together after the draft


----------



## CatParty (Apr 16, 2015)

jets here (lol it actually autocorrected to jest)

but @Pikonic and i have always talked about a kiwi fantasy league if anyone else is interested


----------



## Pikonic (Apr 16, 2015)

CatParty said:


> jets here (lol it actually autocorrected to jest)
> 
> but @Pikonic and i have always talked about a kiwi fantasy league if anyone else is interested


There's a group for the fantasy league, we can get more serious about it come august.

https://kiwifarms.net/groups/american-fantasy-football.80/


----------

